# The Official Eddie Curry Watch Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Look out, Jerome James. You may have some competition. The seldom-used big man may have to make room on the Knicks bench for fellow center Eddy Curry, who is in serious danger of not making Mike D'Antoni's regular-season rotation. Curry did not play in Tuesday night's loss to the Celtics and is not guaranteed to take the floor in the Knicks' preseason finale tonight against the Nets at the Garden. "I kinda got caught off guard by it. I went into last game the same I do for every game, with the same approach, preparing myself mentally and preparing to play a game, but I didn't have any kind of warning. No...nothing," Curry said yesterday. "He [D'Antoni] didn't talk to me [and] I didn't talk to him. He had plenty of opportunities to talk to me before. I'm here. I see him every day. If he wants to talk to me, I'm right here."


http://www.nypost.com/seven/10242008/sports/knicks/curry_doesnt_like_dantonis_doghouse_135025.htm

It's going to be a long season for Eddie, he needs his own thread.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its eddy...and he'll get it in gear eventually.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*My "Curry to Knicks" blog*

We Knick Fans knew Eddy Curry was a "Project". 
A project for training coach Patrick Ewing Sr.. 
Training Coach Mark Aquire did a decent job showing Curry how to position himself to stop the 3 second violation and be able to score. The next step was Patrick Ewing Sr.. 

*What we all keep forgetting.* 

When the Knicks were working the trio of "Curry, Lee, and Balkman" it was a project that was progressing well slowly with Marbury, Crawful, Nate, and even Collins at the end of his rookie season. It was stopped after the 2-2 start last season, when Isiah Thomas benched Nate & Balkman to no playingtime vs the Miami Heat. Giving Malik Rose, Jefferies, and Fred Jones their first regular season playingtime in the loss to Bum Miami. 
*Why was Isiah Pet Player Marbury demoted after the Miami loss?* 
if you picked the lawsuit "Trial" then you are a 100% right. Marbury should have pleaded the 5th in every question ask in the trial. Not that it would have done any good, but Isiah would'nt be able to play the blame game. 

The final game of last season we all knew one of the two must be traded off this Knick team in the offseason: 

Curry or Zach?
Q.Rich or Jefferies? 
Marbury or Crawful? 
James or Malik? 

Four of the above players were not supposed to be on the 2008-9 roster. 
The sameway the Fans thought at least 4 of the 8 players would be gone..... all the Knick-Players thought the samething with a new President and new celebrity head-coach just added to the organization. 
Marbury did not get into shape to play with the Knicks this season. Think about it...... 

After the 2006-7 season was over we all knew who the "Dead-Weight" players were on the roster.... Jerome James, Malik Rose, Q.Rich, Jefferies, Francis, Crawful, and Marbury. 
Crawful was playing well when he came off the bench with Nate, Balkman, and Lee, to start a fast transition game to bring the Knicks from behind in points each game. 
When Crawful was put in the starting lineup with Marbury in the backcourt two things were learned. 
1) Crawful trade value went down on the consistent loses as a starter.
2) The Crawful & Marbury backcourt tandem dont work. 

*This was all known at the end of the 2006-7 season. 
In the 2007 offseason, Isiah thought Zach Randolph could take a 33 win team and add 8 more wins (41-41). 
Why are these same players still on the roster at the start of the 2008-9 season??????????????????????*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on, now....*

Which of these guys do you really think had any trade value after last year, especially given their contracts? The correct thing is being done now. Improve the value of the ones that can be improved and then figure out the best way to lose the other ones. Jeffries may have value in this system...James is untradeable.....marbury is likely untradeable.....Zach has been untradeable so far(without giving a #1).....JC has not been on anyone's shopping list...Who do suggest we trade Qrich to?. Rose has value as an expiring. Tell me again your plan? I don't ever recall seeing details to a well thought out, POSSIBLE trade scenario.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Come on, now....*



alphaorange said:


> Which of these guys do you really think had any trade value after last year, especially given their contracts? The correct thing is being done now. Improve the value of the ones that can be improved and then figure out the best way to lose the other ones. Jeffries may have value in this system...James is untradeable.....marbury is likely untradeable.....Zach has been untradeable so far(without giving a #1).....JC has not been on anyone's shopping list...Who do suggest we trade Qrich to?. Rose has value as an expiring. Tell me again your plan? I don't ever recall seeing details to a well thought out, POSSIBLE trade scenario.



I gave the problem free at no cost. Now you want a Plan (Solution)! 
I have a day and part time night job. 
*Hypothetically,* if I was receiving $8 million a year it would only take me a month or two in the offseason to resolve this problem with a solid solution of action. 

You will never see a thread of mine with an idea for a Knick trade to the next team. That's Donnie Walsh Job. 
You have to many NBA teams stuck with this or that player they want to get rid of. You just have to find the players that will work with you instead of against you like alot of G.M.'s did and some failed like Isiah. 

How much was T.J. Ford, J.O'Neal, Artest, Mo Williams, and draft pick O.J. Mayo worth in a trade? would our 6th pick plus one of the 8 players I mention in the upper post worth it? recall these players teams wanted them traded. 

You notice I did not put the Richard Jefferson and Yi trade up there. We did not need a SF that cant switch with the SG.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*EVERYBODY knows the problem*

You didn't give any pearls of wisdom there. TJ Ford worth giving up the 6th? You MUST be kidding.He couldn't even hang onto his job with the Raptors. It isn't like he was replaced by Paul or Williams. JO? He's shot...no future with him. He's good with a win-now team..which we are not. Mo Williams? Artest? Too big of a risk with a young team. And NOBODY offered Mayo for Zach and the 6th...N-O-B-O-D-Y. Easy to say what you would do, but those trades are losers..everyone of them.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: EVERYBODY knows the problem*



alphaorange said:


> You didn't give any pearls of wisdom there. TJ Ford worth giving up the 6th? You MUST be kidding.He couldn't even hang onto his job with the Raptors. It isn't like he was replaced by Paul or Williams. JO? He's shot...no future with him. He's good with a win-now team..which we are not. Mo Williams? Artest? Too big of a risk with a young team. And NOBODY offered Mayo for Zach and the 6th...N-O-B-O-D-Y. Easy to say what you would do, but those trades are losers..everyone of them.


The main objective is to replace Knick players with tradeable players or short contract players. 
Portland did not want to trade Sheed Wallace, and Phoenix did not want to trade Jason Kidd, but they had to. 
The best available pass-first PG on draft night was T.J. Ford. 
Ford lost his starting job on the Toronto roster to a better player. 
Believe me when I write this.... Marbury would not have had a chance in hell this preseason game vs TJ Ford in an uptempo offense for the Knicks Starters job. Duhorn dribble way to much to be a starter in an uptempo system. 
This is a bussiness.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry is out of the rotation for now according to D'Antoni. The Daily News article says that Curry never was going to fit in to the D'Antoni system. I think that is somewhat harsh but I always thought it was doubtful Curry would be able to get in shape enough. I remember this summer getting skewered by someone on this board for saying that there was nothing in Curry's past that would indicate that he could fit into D'Antoni's system.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Cager said:


> Curry is out of the rotation for now according to D'Antoni. The Daily News article says that Curry never was going to fit in to the D'Antoni system. I think that is somewhat harsh but I always thought it was doubtful Curry would be able to get in shape enough. I remember this summer getting skewered by someone on this board for saying that there was nothing in Curry's past that would indicate that he could fit into D'Antoni's system.


there isn't ...D'Antoni is a coach , he makes his system.

last season he integrated Shaq into his system, a bigger, slower,less athletic more back to the basket oriented player than eddy at this stage of their respective careers.
.

people said the same thing about zach and all of those people look foolish now.

and all i used was simple fact(pace stats) to debate your previous assertion eddy cant make it , its on him to get his body in gear and get himself in sync with every1 else.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: EVERYBODY knows the problem*



Kiyaman said:


> The main objective is to replace Knick players with tradeable players or short contract players.
> Portland did not want to trade Sheed Wallace, and Phoenix did not want to trade Jason Kidd, but they had to.
> The best available pass-first PG on draft night was T.J. Ford.
> Ford lost his starting job on the Toronto roster to a better player.
> ...


quick question .

how do you get other teams to give up better assets for players you dont think are very good?

and TJ ford is not a pass 1st point guard, it was an issue in milwakee that he was shooting too much and causing disharmony among his teammates...in this preseason he is the pacers leading scorer and shot taker.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

did he lose weight already? i hope he plays fine this season compared to last year.. least that i could expect is if he plays like the bulls like eddy curry. 

go knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Eddie Curry ripped Mike D'Antoni yesterday for not telling him he was out of the rotation for tonight's season opener vs. the Heat.
> 
> Curry was informed by the media that D'Antoni said the center was not "in the circle" to start the season.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/10292008/sports/knicks/curry_fury__dropped_from_rotation_135778.htm


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry needs to take a hard look at himself. He is the reason that he is not playing. Coming to camp just like he always does, out of shape. was his choice. It's great that someone has finally demands accountability. Hopefully Curry will understand this before his NBA career is over.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

I just want to know who in the world gave Crawford a green-light? And why did Zeke get Crawford, a player that was drafted a PG, and his team drafted a PG every year after that (some years even 2), and then decide to bring in his best friend Curry..who everyone was leary of his bad ticker?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Eddy Curry will be sitting on the bench until he makes an impression on Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni. It might take a while. Curry has already picked up two DNP-CDs. He will have to get into shape and prove during practice this system is not a bad fit for a true big man. The minutes he could be getting are going to Malik Rose at this point.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team/new-york-knicks/teamreport


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Eddy Curry's right knee has become so painful, he needed a cortisone shot Friday. It's a troubling development in the KnicksNew York Knicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/11102008/sports/knicks/curry_kneeds_more_time_137953.htm


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Eddy Curry met briefly with his agent, Leon Rose, before last night's game. Curry has been sidelined since the second game of the season with a bruised right knee. He is expected to be out another two weeks.
> 
> Mike D'Antoni had removed Curry from the rotation before the Knick season opener.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b..._danilo_gallinaris_back_future_up_in_air.html


I'll take Marion thanks.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b..._danilo_gallinaris_back_future_up_in_air.html
> 
> 
> I'll take Marion thanks.


They'd likely ask for Wilson Chandler and filler with Curry as well. Not sure if I'd make the move under those circumstances.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

With the way he is playing we better hold on to Wilson Chandler.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We give them Lee...and call it a deal.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Why?*

For a one year rental? Curry,fine. But no young talent follows him. We could trade Lee and end up with something we can use long term. Giving him or someone else that is important to us is just nonsense...just so we can dump Curry? Nope.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yea, come on kitty. 

Truknicks take kitty off the D. Lee Fan Club ASAP lol

I would take marion but like alpha said, a one year rental for what? we're not vying for anything this year except possibly making a push for the playoffs (and thats a BIG push)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wahhhh crying because I would give away Lee. He wants 10 million dollars, his *** may leave anyway, just stop it people.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Trading Lee is fine....*

But getting Marion is just dumb. As Chosen said, we aren't winning anything this year so why get a guy that can't be signed without blasting the cap? A completely nonsensical move.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

_But we aren't winning anything this year...we can't add anymore payroll._ All this losing since the Ewing era must have really taken a toll on some of the folks here psychologically, and you have the Stockholm syndrome. Your capitors must free you, don't support losing. The _we aren't going to have a successful season this year mentality,_ is dreadful. No one wants to hear that, we want to win. It's all about winning every year as far as I'm concerned, and as a fan I love to win, and not have a losing record like we been doing for the past couple of years, enough of that crap already. Can't we compete with the big boys for a change? 

Don't be surprise D'Antoni and Walsh want him this year, and they are planning to make other moves to free up space in order to sign him, without blowing the cap. We don't know what their plans are, but all I know is that the Matrix is way better than the majority of the players on this team, so let's see what will happen. Lastly, would you rather sign Lee and Nate and blow the cap, or have The Matrix? You can't bet the bank that we going to get Lebron or any of the 2010 elites, so I'm sure Walsh has something up his sleeve, but my goodness when Lee is mentioned in trade talks, you guys have a fit. I love the guy, but come on.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't put words in my mouth...*

I never said we weren't going to win. I said we weren't going anywhere...as in....we aren't challenging anything. I don't know who your sources supposedly are but I doubt you see Marion on this team unless we clear long range cap space....as in Zach or Curry....without the extra player thrown in. Besides, Chandler will be better...much better stroke and a better defender.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It could just be a salary cap dump...(Curry trade) that's the reason why Marion's name was probably mentioned in the first place, and include Lee as well if that's what makes it work, if Walsh is not going to pay him the boat load of money his agent leaked out to the press. Of course, this is all speculation, so I don't know what you talking about who my sources are. No one mentioned sources, so YOU don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Here's the way I look at it. .....*

Curry can be dumped before 2010...we have time. I also think Zach could be traded anytime we wanted now but we would really stink without his board work and low post scoring. Besides JC, this is another guy that has really transformed his on court persona. All I know is D'Antoni is a damned genius as far as getting players to buy in. Plus, he is obviously not afraid to sit under performing guys...something most are not used to and its the only leverage a coach has. IT should have learned it. Maybe Curry will find a way and make it easier to trade him. Gallinari's injury could be a blessing in disguise, since Coach has a short rotation it will be less competition for Curry to find some time. It will be up to him. I do not believe Lee will get his 10 million. I love the guy as a player but he is a spoke, not a hub. We should be able to keep him unless some team gets crazy for him. Nate is the one that may get more. If he starts playing consistently like he did the last few games....he will be in huge demand. HE is actually more important to us than Lee (can't believe I said that).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why?*



alphaorange said:


> For a one year rental? Curry,fine. But no young talent follows him. We could trade Lee and end up with something we can use long term. Giving him or someone else that is important to us is just nonsense...just so we can dump Curry? Nope.


Completely agree. That would be a waste of a commodity for a team that certainly could use more pieces.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Here's the way I look at it. .....*



alphaorange said:


> Curry can be dumped before 2010...we have time. I also think Zach could be traded anytime we wanted now but we would really stink without his board work and low post scoring. Besides JC, this is another guy that has really transformed his on court persona. All I know is D'Antoni is a damned genius as far as getting players to buy in. Plus, he is obviously not afraid to sit under performing guys...something most are not used to and its the only leverage a coach has. IT should have learned it. Maybe Curry will find a way and make it easier to trade him. Gallinari's injury could be a blessing in disguise, since Coach has a short rotation it will be less competition for Curry to find some time. It will be up to him. I do not believe Lee will get his 10 million. I love the guy as a player but he is a spoke, not a hub. We should be able to keep him unless some team gets crazy for him. Nate is the one that may get more. If he starts playing consistently like he did the last few games....he will be in huge demand. HE is actually more important to us than Lee (can't believe I said that).


I'd say getting younger and building for the future is the way to go. The Eastern Conference looks poised to undergo a dramatic transformation in the next few years with powerhouses like the Celtics and Pistons fading and the hoop-la of player movement during 2010. I say (and I can't believe I'm saying this) it is best to be patient and look to build a team for that year. If we keep that in mind, then we put ourselves in a position to legitimately be at the top of the Eastern Conference, which no amount of transactions could really do for us long-term at this point. If I had my choice, I would have perferred to suck this season to get a decent draft pick and then turn up the heat next year when we don't have a draft pick and need to convince free agents that we are a team that they can take to the next level. 

With that being said, I definitely like the pool of young talent the Wizards (Nick Young, Andray Blatche and JaVale McGee) and Warriors (Brandan Wright, Marco Belenelli and Anthony Randolph) appear to have but intend on not using. I think they got what it takes to be a solid supporting cast and fit into our system. I'm also intrigued by the Chris Kaman situation because players of his ikle are seldom found anymore; not to mention the guy is only 26 years old. To a lesser extent, Gerald Wallace also intriques me because of his age and similarity in game to Shawn Marion. These are the kind of guys we need to invest in..not the Marion's who won't be relevant in a few years and demand a ton of money to boot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Eddy Curry shares his wisdom.*

Some delivery room humor courtesy of Tyson Chandler and his blog.

http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700026652



> DEALING WITH THE PAIN
> As a man, you feel so helpless in the delivery room. Your wife is going through pain and you always want to protect your wife and your family, but when she's going through that, you can't do anything. You're sick to your stomach watching her go through the pain. And you're constantly telling yourself, "Coach her. Help her out."
> 
> It's the most helpless feeling ever. You've got to watch your wife go through the pain and you can't do anything.
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Eddie Curry also could be considered among the unwanted, but a knee injury has not allowed him to even be an option. Curry has been fitted for a brace and is expected to start working himself back into practice this week. With Zach Randolph gone, the Knicks - who are owned by Cablevision, which also owns Newsday - need Curry's post presence, so once he is in shape, playing time is sure to come.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix015948368dec01,0,4858981.story

We might have an Eddie Curry sighting soon, let's see.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

As of 12/10/08



> Eddy Curry revealed Tuesday that he is still several weeks away from returning from a bruised right knee. *Curry is scheduled to receive another injection on Friday and is hopeful that he will be cleared to play before Jan. 1.*


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...patrick_ewing_jr_takes_minor_road_back_t.html


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Im still anxiously awaiting the return of Mr. Curry.


I'd like to see what this team looks like with a post presence again.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

As of today 12/23/08: 



> As for long-term cases, Eddy Curry and Danilo Gallinari, coach Mike D'Antoni still can't pinpoint a return for either.
> 
> Curry, out with a bone bruise in his knee since the start of the season, is "improving," D'Antoni said, and "close." He estimated two more weeks before the former franchise big man can return to practice, "but that may be wishful thinking."


http://www.northjersey.com/sports/knicks/36554619.html


----------

